
Would it make sense to automatically require cars to obey to speed limits? - naskwo
Given that:<p>- speeding causes many fatal accidents, especially in built-up areas
- GPS is cheap
- we have detailed information of speed limits in built-up areas
- self-driving cars likely obey these speed limits
- lower speeds produce less emissions<p>Why not implement a hard requirement that cars simply cannot exceed local speed limits in built-up areas (and school zones)?<p>If anything, in exchange for a discount in insurance premium, but as time moves on, simply make this a requirement for new cars.<p>I see this as very low-hanging fruit to implement, and leverage existing technology that is already available to everyone.
======
Rottweiler
Simplistic solutions always appeal to the young and inexperienced.

~~~
naskwo
Thanks. I'm 40 years old and have been coding since 1996.

And trust me that policy makers who would enable this are not your average HN
crowd.

On the contrary, convoluted solutions rarely evolve past academia, and a lot
of the self-driving cars/drones news out there is hype to help boost
valuations of companies.

------
moocow01
Is it a given that a speeding car emits more emissions per the distance
traveled?

~~~
naskwo
Google is your friend: [https://www.eea.europa.eu/themes/transport/speed-
limits](https://www.eea.europa.eu/themes/transport/speed-limits)

~~~
moocow01
Skimming through this Im not sure that this answers this question (maybe Im
missing it). Think about it from the perspective of the pollution on a square
block. Does a speeding higher emitting car that leaves the block quickly leave
more pollution than a slower lower emitting car that takes longer to leave the
block? Im pretty sure there has got to be something to this because at the
very extreme Id imagine if I idled at 1 mph down a block Id leave a lot more
pollution

